

Physics wonder boy to test Einstein theories - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/05/09/physics.nima/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

======
ComputerGuru
He's in his 30s; young but not exactly a "boy...."

------
dangoldin
I wish I were smart enough to understand theoretical physics but this article
reminded me of The Elegant Universe by Brian Greene.

It seems that string theory is coming along just nicely - it's mind boggling
to think that the world consists of 11 dimensions.

------
pmjordan
Hmm, well, I guess it's about as good as I'd expect from a CNN article
attempting to talk about relativity, quantum mechanics and string theory.
Which is to say: all over the place, without any substance whatsoever. PR
piece for CERN maybe?

------
randomhack
Hmm .. is it really accurate to say he is testing "Einstein's theories"?

~~~
hugh
No, not really.

Well, not in any useful sense. Not any more than you test Einstein's theories
every day when you get up in the morning and find yourself getting pulled down
by gravity.

